# wer hat schon wollhandkrabben gegessen?



## sbiro (21. Dezember 2002)

habe ein bericht gelesen, da wurde geschrieben, wollis sind eine delikatesse, einige fischer machen da echt den reibach.
schön doof das ich nicht auf die iddee gekommen bin die krabben zu vermarkten, im asiatischen raum sind die krabben sehr begehrt.

ich denke viele aus dem norddeutschen raum hatten schon unliebsame begegnungen mit den biestern.ich habe schon oft überlegt was man mit den krabblern und wurmdieben machen kann, aber bei dem erscheinungsbild, keine iddee, wie seht ihr das? lohnen ein paar experimente?


----------



## chippog (31. Dezember 2002)

experimente lohnen sich immer! einfach in kochendes salzwasser schmeissen und einige minuten ziehen lassen, nicht kochen. dann auseinandernehmen und alles was wie fleisch aussieht rauspulen, -luschen, -quetschen und probieren! zur not etwas dill mit in das wasser geben, aber erst mal so probieren. toastbrot dazu und fättich! chippog


----------



## Fettes Kind (19. Januar 2003)

HABE AUCH SCHON MAL Wollhandkraben geknackt,gebrochen,gepult
,und anschliessend gegessen.Sie schmecken SEHR GUT ,ein bischen wie Garnelen oder Hummer. #g   :z   :l  :e  :b  #u  #a


----------



## Guen (19. Januar 2003)

:v  :v  :v


----------



## Udo Mundt (19. Januar 2003)

Habe auch noch keine gegessen.
Im Fischereiamt in Bremerhaven hängt ein Schild, wo jemand 
Wollhandkrabben aufkauft für 2DM/kg.
Sollen in asiatische Restaurants verarbeitet werden.
Wennse schmecken, warum nicht.


----------



## rueganer (19. Januar 2003)

Habe mal Wollis beim Thailänder hier in Berlin probiert, war ein wenig zu scharf um ein genaues Geschmacksurteil abgeben zu können. Blieb auch &quot;drinne&quot; ....


----------



## C.K. (19. Januar 2003)

Ich probiere zwar auch alles was die Küche so hergibt, aber das muß nicht sein  :v !


----------



## Jens Grabow (19. Januar 2003)

noch nicht gegessen ich verarbeitete sie nur immer zu matsch wenn sie mir mal wieder den hacken ler gefressen haben ich hasse diese mist fiecher


----------



## Swordfish (19. Januar 2003)

Also ich kann nur sagen ich hasse die Viecher :e 
Die haben mich schon so viel geld gekostet :r 
bei mir uberlebt keine :q


----------



## chippog (21. Januar 2003)

@ guen und c.k. !!! bitte etwas mehr respekt! niemand hier zwingt euch, wollhandkrabben zu essen, und solche ko..kommentare könnte ihr gerne für euch behalten. mir reicht es eigentlich, meinen kleinkindern liebevoll und mühseelig beizubringen, lauthals negativkommentare über das essen doch lieber in etwas gewähltere formen anzubringen. also, bitte meine boardies, etwas bessere tischmanieren, auch wenn es euch &quot;virtuell&quot; hochkommen sollte.

@ jens grabow und swordfish! anstatt euch an euren köderdieben so brutal zu vergehen, solltet ihr lieber überlegen, ob ihr zum beispiel an der falschen stelle oder mit der falschen technik angelt (auftriebskörper?)... diese &quot;verhassten viecher&quot; sind schliesslich auch gar nicht so unnütze, wenn sie den meeresboden von dem säubern, was da so alles unter anderem auch von anglern hinterlassen wird. wenn ihr wenigstens versuchen würdet, in die hohe englische schule des angelns mit krabbenködern zu gehen, so dass das töten noch halbwegs einen sinn hat, aber so klingt das ganze recht unschön, gar unappetitlich. fragt euch lieber, ob das unbedingt nötig ist, die krabben zu zermatschen. wenn ja, dann tretet es wenigstens hier im ab nicht so breit. ohne anspruch auf eigenen perfektionismus, euer chippog, küchenmod


----------



## Megarun (22. Januar 2003)

Ne, also...
...Was soll man denn an Wollis essen können???
Nehme `mal an: Die Scheren, oder??
Abber: &quot;Die sind ja so lütt!!!&quot;

PS: Kann mir aber vorstellen, daß man aus der Karkasse, einen schönen Fond (weiß nicht ob richtig) ziehen kann, oder??
Gruß...


----------

